# Anybody have an Alpine 3672 crossover for sale



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Does anybody know of an alpine 3672 crossover for sale.Would be nice if you have the owners manual with it,but it's not necessary. Also would like to know if it would work good with an alpine 7909 deck or will it hurt the 7909 sound, since the 7909 is 4 volt ,and the alpine 3672 crossover voltage is a lot lower.Thanks


----------



## --Kei-- (Sep 8, 2011)

The output voltage on the 7909 according to the owners manual is 500mV. (this is both the anniversary edition manual and the original L manual) The service manual suggests this is 1.2V @ 10k impedance. The 3672 crossover will be fine with this as i've been feeding it with over 2V (the DRX measured just over 4V on a 0dB tone disc and just over 9V without clipping with the bass turned up) with no ill effects and certainly no audible problems. Sounded equally as good via my 7915M which is supposed to be 500mV. (I measured just over 1.7V with a 0dB tone disc, service manual suggests it should be 1.6V @ 10k impedance)


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice Kei. I'm looking to keep my stereo and oldschool like yours.I have listened to all of your videos and I like the SQ I hear. I want to prove like yourself that you don't need all the fancy processors and stuff to have a very good sounding stereo. I like yourself will be sticking to the Kiss principal. (keep it simple stupid).In the meantime I am still looking for an alpine 3672 crossover. Thanks


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Still looking for an alpine 3672 crossover if anybody wants to make some quick cash. Thanks


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm still on the hunt for an alpine 3672 crossover. Top dollar paid for one. Thanks


----------



## sqaudi (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't have a Alpine 3672 but I have one much better and much more rare. I have an Alpine 3681 digital crossover/time alignment processor. State of the art back in the day.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, The 3681 was only compatable with certain decks. It is not compatable with mine. Thanks for the offer.


----------

